# FULL- Dark Comedy Game-Quest For The Lady



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2003)

Monty Python's HG meets Labyrinth meets Jabberwocky meets Princess Bride meetsDon Quixote meets Discworld meets...
Hopefully you get the picture at this point.

We have a Paladin 9
We have a Wizard 4/Paladin 5
A Cleric or grumbly Squire would be great.
A smart-assed Minstrel would be even better.
No Druids or Monks. 
Try to keep the Meta Cross/Class to a reasonable level, say no more than 2 Core Classes (Prestige is OK).

Dark Fantasy Setting 'The Kingdom'. 
Clerics worship 'God' <giving God a name is a good way to get a Lightning Bolt up your arse...I mean, really, someone would start feeling really Chummy and give him a nickname, and then all Hell would break Loose (Literally), and that can't be good>.
The Knights are in need of a Quest, a Noble Quest, something worthy of the Bard's Tales <or whatever 10 GP will buy, because you KNOW they didn't save any starting cash, what with the Market for Holy Avengers going the way it has, it's getting so a Knight can't even get a decent Blade of God for less than a Dragon's Fortune...speaking of which.

Yes, there is a Dragon. A Big, Nasty,Hungry and Ferocious Dragon. He means business as well...<well, not literally, I mean, Dragons going about setting up Laundrettes would just be a bit daft, don't you think?>. No, business, in the 'Kill the Knights, Eat the Princess sort of way <which, truth be told, is a far better investment than Laundrettes, what with the way the price of fabric softener has gone...>.

Anyways, post a character concept, be ready for silly, with lots of elipsis, parethetical interjections and footnotes by the DM.
Wanna play!?!

Post a concept...

Human only, No Druids, no Monks,9th Level...of bugger, that bit is all in another post anyways. This was just suppossed to get you attention <Speaks to the Attention Gnomes> 'Hear,Hear!!! Where's that bit of fluffy yellow ribbon we were gonna put across the Title, eh!?! That would have got em posting.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

hmmm, sounds nice, Rescuing princesses! 

Maybe an ogre knight (shrek, hehehehe)

Or just human paladin.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2003)

I am all about the concept.  I have a level 12 paladin in PBs game that seems to be ...like mythmere's (RIP). Since you know you're gonna run it  , how bout 12th...or 6th 

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

*bump* what about running with just a couple of Players and cohorts to move fast.  could be cool...

GE


----------



## Krug (Jan 20, 2003)

DOn't mind being the Squire or the advisor...


----------



## Velenne (Jan 20, 2003)

This would be great! I'd _love_ to be the knight/paladin!  But just out of curiousity, would this be more of a serious game, light-hearted game, or somewhere inbetween?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, unlike my other 'Hey, what about this?' Games, where I get suckered (By myself, mostly) into running it...I wanted to play 
I'm all about the Minstrel!

I was envisioning Don Quixote meets Monty Python and the Holy Grail...meets Princess Bride...meets
er... 
ACK..Ok, I'm Doomed.

4 Players. first Dibs to the 4 who have posted within a day from now, then whoever asks.
+1 other player (Argent).
Perhaps 1-3 Fighter/Paladin types?
Don't worry about being a stiff and boring Paladin...Lancelot from MPatHG is Paladin Material...if twisted. I mean, Kill the Evil and all that right!?!
I'll do the Minstrel or the Wizard/Cleric as an NPC Cohort for Fighter/Paladin type 1....I also make no promises about Familiars and Holy Warhorses...I think I'll let them both talk hehee. I love NPCs with personality.

So, the 1-3 Bashers (3 people mentioned wanting to be a Knight)and...a Squire? a Cleric? a Wizard?

9th Level. Humans only.
No Monks,Druids or Sorcerers.Paladins and Clerics worship 'God', they would never dare try and put a Name to him...HE wouldn't like that...Domains are any 2 that seem right. GOD is all about Warfare and Smiting the Infidel, as well as extorting from the Masses...er, I mean 'Protecting the Masses'.

35 point Buy, HP Max@1st and 3/4 after <D4=3,D6=4,D8=6,D10=7,D12=9>.

40,000GP, no more than 1/2 on any one item.

Paladins be aware, Warhorses are your only Special Steed Option initially. If you want to try to ride a Griffon that you encounter, good luck...but you won't start with one.

Core Books + the WOTC Class Books (Masters of the Wild,Song&Silence,Sword and Fist,Tome & Blood,Defenders of the Faith Feats from FRCS ok too, although I reserve judgement on anything from any of the above mentioned sources).

Er...no Ogre Knights.
Looking for a more Historical Dark Myths feel, and Shrek or Legolas sort of Ruin that...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

ME! I Want in this so bad!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

I already reserved you a spot, Argent...see post above.
OK, Argent, and the 4 above as long as they post soon/within a day. The game will not be started until prob next Sunday, since my week will be REALLY long as far as work goes...off to sleep:a couple of 12 hour days remodelling a Nightclub UGH! Oh, the trials and travails of a lowly Floor Manager.
Argent, any character in mind?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Sir Percy the Bookish

Paladin 4/wizard 5
Writeup to come.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

WOOHOO@Me finally being Quoted!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

*Equipment coming soon...*

Sir Percy the Bookish

Human Paladin 5/Wizard 4
Lawful Good
Str: 11, Dex: 14, Con: 12, Int: 16, Wis: 14, Cha: 14.
Hits: 59
AC: 
BAB: +7, Fort: +7, Ref: +4, Will: +7

Skills:
Wilderness Lore: 6/+8
Ride: 8/+10
Concentration: 12/+13
Handle Animal: 8/+10
Diplomacy: 8/+10
Knowledge Arcana: 8/+12
Spellcraft: 8/+12

Feats:
Bonus) Scribe Scrolls
Bonus) Hawk Familiar: Merlin
1)	Tracking
2)	Weapon focus: Short Bow
3)	Mounted Combat
4)	Mounted Archery
5)	Point Blank Shot

Paladin special abilities:
1)	Lay on hands: 18 points
2)	Detect evil
3)	Divine Grace: +2 to saves (added in)
4)	Divine Health
5)	Aura of courage
6)	Smite evil: +2 to hit /+5 damage
7)	Remove Disease: 1/week
8)	Holy mount: 
9)	Turn undead: as a cleric of 3rd level. 5x per day
10)	Spell: one 1st level spell per day. (Bless weapon)

Wizard spells memorized:
0) [4] Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ghost sounds, Disrupt Undead
1) [4] Shield, Protection from evil, True Strike, Expeditious Retreat.
2) [3] Glitterdust, Summon Swarm, Bull’s strength.

Item	Where on person	Quantity	Weight	GP
Bracers of Armor +2	Arms	1	*	4,000
Ring of Protection +1	Left hand	1	*	2,000
Long sword of Shock +1	Belt	1	4	8,300
Gauntlets of Ogre Power	Arms	1	*	4,000
Helm of Comp Lang & R.M.	Head	1	*	2,600
Ring of Intellect +2	Right hand	1	*	4,000
Horn of Fog	Slung on shoulder	1	*	2,000
Wand of M. Missile level 5	Belt pouch	1	*	3,750
Wand of Mage Armor	Belt pouch	1	*	750
Wand of Enlarge	Belt pouch	1	*	750
Wand of Expeditious Retreat	Belt pouch	1	*	750
Wand of Shield	Belt pouch	1	*	750

Still have 6500GP to spend.


Percy is everything you ever hated about boyscouts. He is noble, nice and has more awards than you can count. He was trained partially by a ranger and a Paladin and eventualy came to be a Mage.
Percy is also full of himself.
edit. added level based stat adds.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 21, 2003)

Is there are opening? I would like to play. I would like to play a rough and grumbling squire.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm in for SUUUURE!  Jonas the Just is soon to be posted.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Yellow Sign, you can be the Squire. sure. I was going to do one as an NPC, but go ahead.

Argent:  Wizard/Paladin
Golden Eagle: Paladin
Yellow Sign: Grumbly Squire type
Timothy (pending his interest)
Krug (pending Interest)
Velenne (Pending Interest)

ARGENT: You forgot to add the points from 4th and 8th Level into your stats.

Game will be dark humor, not outright silliness...well, Ok, not ONLY outright silliness combined with gritty dark setting.
Think Jabberwocky, but with the Ka-nigits from the Holy Grail strutting around in perfectly clean armor while the Peasants eat tubers and shake their heads in bewilderment.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 22, 2003)

Sir Jonas the Judge/Human Paladin (9)

Having served as the overseer in many legal proceedings, Jonas has received the reputation of a fair judge when truly he is only diplomatic, not particularly wise.  He is even handed and just wants to do his part to lead people down the right path.

I left the opportunity for a cohort (uriel???) that I thought could be fun.  
His backstory

Jonas was adopoted to the son of a lord of a major town and did as the heir apparent, did not want to become an iron fisted ruler like those that he had seen in so many lands he traveled to as a boy.  His father had him leave the town at a young age to learn the virtues of patience, humility  and the value of friendship.  His father sent with him his most trusted advisor (uriel, insert cohort here) to guide and counsel Jonas.  Over the passing winters the two have become good friends and enjoy traveling  together.  Although Jonas is perhaps more adventerous and carefree than most Paladins, he wants to do the right thing and rarely has trouble  knowing what that is.

He is a friendly likeable   person, a natural leader due to the fact that he is fair, lets his actions speak for him, has a good sense of humor, and, most importantly, puts others well being ahead of his own.

Lawful Good
Hit dice 9d10 Initiative	+1
Speed 40’ (30 base, Boots of Striding & Springing)
AC: 27 (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 dex,)
Attacks: +9/+4
Damage: 
Special Attacks: 
Special Defense: 
Special qualities: Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Lay Hands (36/day), divine health, Aura of courage, Smite evil, turn undead (as 7th lvl cleric, remove disease 3/week, 
Saves: fort +12, ref +7, Will +8
Abilities	
S	20	
I	11
W	12	
D	10	
C	14	
Ch	18

skills: Diplomacy +8, Ride+12, Concentration+10
Feats (Human, 1, 3, 6,9): Power Attack, Cleave, Mounted Combat, Leadership, Improved Critical

Spells: 2 1st level spells: Divine Grace, Prot fr. Evil

Equipment: 
Full Plate +2	5650
Lg. Shield+2	4180
Keen L. Sword +1	8000
Cloak of Cha (+2)	4000
Belt of Str +2	4,000
Boots of Speed	8000
MW Mighty Long Bow	875
100 MW Arrows	700,
5 vials of Holy Water, 	0
5 tangle foot bags, 	250
10 Sunrods, 	20
MW War Hammer, 	312
Military Saddle and Bags	29
100’ Silk Rope, 	20
Holy Symbol,silver 	25
Signet Ring, 	5
grappling hook, 	1
Lance (silver in color), 	10
climbers Kit, 	80
Heward’s Handy Haversack	2000
	38,457

Silver Lance Heavy War Horse (Large Animal)
Neutral Good
Hit Dice:	8d8+12 (62 HP)
Initiative	+1
Speed: 	50’
AC: 27	(+1 Dex, +6 Banded Mail Armor,  +10 Natural Armor)
Attacks:	2 hooves +7, melee; bite +2 melee
Damage:	Hoof d6+4, bite d4+2
Face/Reach:	5x10’/5’
Special Qual.Scent
Saves:		Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +4
Abilities	S 20, D 13, C 17, I 7, W 13 Ch 6
Skills	Listen +7, Spot +7

Can carry 300-900 lbs.  /  Rider can attack in same round as horse with Ride Check (DC 10) / Improved evasion / Share Saving Throws / Empathetic Link (up to 1 mile)

Edit: Fixed cost of MW Arrows


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2003)

OK, I'm moving this one back to 5 Players, since the obligatory 'I'll give them a day or 2' has passed regarding the others that expressed an interest...

The group stands at 
 Argent Wizard/Paladin
YellowSign (Squire, Class???)
Golden Eagle Paladin
Velenne ?
Krug ?

I am ok with both, as 5 is a size easy to deal with.I am going to email them and see if I geta  response by tomorrow.

GE:I will be playing Cohorts, and they will be 'interesting' 
They will pretty much do as you say... (not betray you, but they will act more like real people instead of cardboard fanatical servants).


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 25, 2003)

Uriel, I am sorry but I have to pull out of your game. I am abit overloaded at the moment and I don't feel that I could give your game the attention it would require. Sorry about this. I hope you have a good game. Thanks.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

:O
Darn, there went our grumbly Squire...
I understand, though, as I want to 'step back' from a few games I am in myself...
 (Not yours, Argent).
Ok, sorry to hear. Perhaps after you read the game  thread you will want to jump in 
(If we ever start  )

OK,GE, Argent and...2 others let us say. I will change the Thread to a Recruit.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

I know I shouldn't , this is like 18 or 20 or something for me, but I want to...
Will you have me?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

oh my god...smart-assed minstrel...sounds like me


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

*l* I think you may have been the original smart-assed minstrel.
Hmmm... too bad Uriel wouldn't let you play a Kender.  
(Smart-assed Kender Minstrel Kitana?)
eeks... on second thought that's a good thing!

As for me... Hmm... 9th lvl..

I suppose I could take the grumbling Squire.. HOw's this sound:

Lvl 9 Fighter who can outfight anyone else in the group but isn't allowed to be a knight because he has no noble blood or religious power.  
Would you be allowing stuff from the Quintessential Fighter (Feats and Equipment, maybe)?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll have to drop out of this one.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

OK, locked and Full.

Argent : Paladin 5/Wizard 4
GE: Paladin 9
Kitana :??
Jemal: ??

Figure out who is the smart-assed minstrel, a Cleric would be good as well...
Or a grumbly Squire.


I don't want more than 1 Cohort at first, so nobody else take Leadership, please (thanks).


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

Squire sounds fine. Just remember to take a rank in Sewing, Cooking,Animal Handling (it's a class skill for you) etc...things that the Knight is too 'busy' to learn how to do.

Folks, don't buy magic items that have racial involvement (Elven boots etc...), since ELves hardly give them to silly Humans.

HP are Max @ 1st, 75% after.
D4=3
D6-4
D8=6
D10=7
D12=9.

I will add a bit of mundane gear and a few extra horses etc.
Also, GE, do you weant to take some troops along? They will all wear RED Livery, because I'm SURE that they will survive a long time...poor blighters.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

Alyssa
Human Female - smart-assed minstrel 

Bards are supposed to be witty, she is.  
Bards are supposed to be charming, she is.  
Bards are supposed to be diplomatic...ah...she still has to work on that.  

Kicked around from court to court because of a mouth that is less than ladylike and an demeanor that matches the boy on the solider field than a lady at court, Alyssa's only tolerated because her wit makes people laugh and her music makes them cry...what kind of bard can't play anything worth a damn?  Well, Alyssa's always dreamt of being a bard, even if she sucks at it...sucks at it ALOT.  But don't tell her that unless you want a lute in the ear.

How's that for a concept.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

She looks great, Kitana.

Ok, GE's Cohort will be a Cleric of 'God'.
I'll work him up.

Get those characters finished, people 

And, BTW...I already have a Kender in my Dungeon game...one is quite enough.
My poor Level 20 Wizard/Level 5 Archmage (The Dragon's Mouth) ...his head hurts from Kazareen's Blathering.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I already have a Kender in my Dungeon game...one is quite enough.
> My poor Level 20 Wizard/Level 5 Archmage (The Dragon's Mouth) ...his head hurts from Kazareen's Blathering. *



You still haven't told me why your called the dragon's mouth. You don't appear to be a dragon or just a mouth. Kazareen sits back and waits. tapping his tiny foot in annoyance.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

A small man enters the room and hears the conversation.  "Ohhey,Hi! What did he stick in the dragons mouth? And where's the dragon, can I see it? I love dragons.  Oh by the way, My name's Arobius.. Like my new belt?" He motions to the belt in his hand, while the archmage suddenly realizes his pants are falling down.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

Er...
Um...
Yeah...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey

Check the Arena thread Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

Quint Books are fine, as are the 'Path' books from FFG, all Core,some FR.


I merely await characters...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 28, 2003)

As far as followers gol...only enough to cook the food, shoe the horses and Jonas would not want them to be dragon food, errr fodder.

GE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll get Alyssa stated up tonight after I get some homework done.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

PbP Crickets "Chirp-Chirp-Chirp"

Er...

GE, 100 MW Arrows cost 700GP, otherwise he looks great.

Argent, Percy is getting rather cold without any gear...(buy him some clothes!)

Kitana and Jemal...Um,  characters? 

I'm starting to wonder if anyone wants to play a dark,wacky,madcap,masochistic game...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry compadre' Just updated Percy's info above. I didn't realise that I didn't put his gear on.
also forgot the info for his mound and familiar so they will be up by the end of the day.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

HERE HE IS: 
9th lvl Human Fighter

Squire Needsaname
Human Fgtr 9
Align: NG
STR: 20 (13 Points, +1 lvl, +2 magic)
DEX: 16 (8 Points, +1 lvl)
CON: 12 (4 Points)
INT: 14 (6 Points)
WIS: 10 (2 Points)
CHA: 10 (2 Points)

HP: 75 AC: 24 (+7 armour, +3 dex, +3 Shield, +1 dodge)
Saves: FORT: +7 REF: +6 WILL: +3
Init: +3

BAB: +9/+4
Attacks: 
+2 B.Sword : +18/+13; 1d8+9 damage 
OR
+1 Mgty Comp(+4) L.Bow (Over 30' away) : +16/11; 1d10+5 damage
OR
+1 Mgty Comp(+4) L.Bow (Within 30') : +19/+14; 1d10+9 damage


Skills: Knowledge:Heraldry(+14/12), Handle Animal(+12/12), Profession:Cook(+12/12), 
Craft:Weapons(+14/12), Craft:Armour(+14/12) 
*Will fill in numbers later*

Feats: Exotic Proficiency(B.Sword), Weapon Focus(B.Sword), Weapon Focus (Comp Longbow), Weapon Specialization (B.Sword), Weapon Specialization (Comp Longbow), Point Blank Shot, Dodge, Improved Dodge, Improved Weapon Focus (B.Sword), Improved Weapon Focus (Comp Longbow)

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven

Equipment: 
+2 Bastard Sword(8,330 GP)
+1 Mighty Composite(+4) Long Bow (2,800 GP)
+2 Breasplate(4,350 GP)
+1 LG Shield (1,170 GP)
Gauntlets of Ogre power +2 (16,000 GP)
Ring of the Ram 50 charges (8,600 GP)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500 GP)
Bracers of Archery (5,100 GP)
Quiver of Ehlonna (1,800 GP)
12 potions: Cure Light Wounds 1d8+1 (500 GP)
60 MW Arrows (420 GP)

430 GP to be spent on mundane stuff (Will edit in as I think of it):
Backpack 
Bedroll
2 Extra sets of clothes


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sorry I just completely forgot 

I will finish her tonight and post her up for you.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Argent, his gear looks Ok.

Jemal: +2 Weapons are 8,000 (weapon cost), not 4,000. In addition, I didn't say this before (my fault), but having the Dragon Scale items isn't possible. See, there hasn't been a Dragon seen in the Kingdom in over a thousand years...
until Now (thus your suicida...er, I mean 'Noble' Quest! Sorry if that puts a damper on the character, I'm sure you can find suitable options besides some poor Dragon's Skin.

Kitana:OK, hope to see her tonight.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Alyssa
Human Bard 7/Fighter 2 - all smart-assed minstrel 

Bards are supposed to be witty, she is.  
Bards are supposed to be charming, she is.  
Bards are supposed to be diplomatic...ah...she still has to work on that.  

STR:10(2Points)
DEX:18(8Points+1Level+2)
CON:12(4Points)
INT:16(5Points +2)
WIS:10(2Points)
CHA:18(13Points+1Level)

Bab:  +7
Melee: +7
Range: +11
Fort: +5
Ref: +9
Will: +5

HP: 54
AP: 21
BaseSpeed: 60

FEATS: 
1st:1 + 1 +1(fighter):Improved Initiative + Ambidexterity + WeaponFinesse(Rapier)
2nd:1(fighter): Two-Weapon Fighting
3rdImproved Critical(Rapier)
6thCombat Reflexes
9thBlindfight

SKILL:84 TOTAL/RANKS
Bluff 16/12
Concentration 5/4
Decipher Script 4/1
Gather Information 16/12
Hide 9/5
Knowledge(Nobility&Royalty) 5/2
Listen 9/9
Move Silently 9/5
Perform 11/7
Sense Motive 10/10
Jump 14/0
Use Magic Device 12/8

LANGUAGES: Common,Elven,Draconic

WEAPONS:
Keen Rapier+2
Keen Rapier+2
Crossbow, Light (10bolts)

EQUIPMENT:
Gloves of Dexterity 
Ring of Sustenance 
Boots of Striding and Springing 
Heward's Handy Haversack
Headband of Intellect 
Everburning Torch
Mithral Shirt+3
6 potions Cure Light Wounds
Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket
Fling & Steel
Musical Instrument, Common
Rations, Trail 3 days
2 Waterskins

Here's a pic of Alyssa


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

The Whoops, I was on the armour page and must've been tired.  I'll fix it up

About the dragonscale : Damn u meanie.  *L* j/k.  OK, i'll change it to Mitrhil Plate mail or something like that.

Er... don't suppose I could keep it if I said it's been passed down through the generations as a symbol of our families old dragon-hunting (Or dragon protecting, if dragons are revered instead of feared) days, could I? 

Doubt it but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2003)

Nope, sorry...but there is a Bright Side...maybe soon, you will get a brand new suit of Dragon Armor!!!


Off topic, but it's MY thread...SO
POST AS GENTARIA!!!! We are waiting for You...
GR!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

K, I'll finish up Squire Needsaname today.

Off Topic (But you started it)
I just posted as Genny, Sorry I took so long I thought you guys were on that surprise round, so I didn't say anything.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Was there a rogue gallery that you wanted us to post the characters up in?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 1, 2003)

I'd like to see them here first, but I'll post a Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'd like to see them here first, but I'll post a Rogue's Gallery. *




So what are we missing to start?  Besides that Jemal's character needs a name...hehe.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

I"m thinking of Squire Needzanaam, or Naym Lesquire or something equaly corny (Sound it out if you don't get the joke)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I"m thinking of Squire Needzanaam, or Naym Lesquire or something equaly corny (Sound it out if you don't get the joke) *




 

you? corny? never...horny, on the other hand...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Seriously Off Topic: Think I'm horny?  You aint seen nothing yet, Just wait till Jane finishes off those beasties in the ICC thread and decides to go join the girls volleyball team.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Seriously Off Topic: Think I'm horny?  You aint seen nothing yet, Just wait till Jane finishes off those beasties in the ICC thread and decides to go join the girls volleyball team.  *




OT: Why the heck would she need to do that?  All you need is a room with mirror and Jane is all set.  You are, after all, all girl now.

EDIT:  I guess we should move this conversation to the IC OOC thread...lol


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

Jemal,Kitana, I just want to see characters here first (Jemal's with changes, since he can't have the Dragon Skin items...), then I'll Ok them, then we can post them in a Rogue's thread, and THEN I can start setting you all up for Deat..er, FUN!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Jemal,Kitana, I just want to see characters here first (Jemal's with changes, since he can't have the Dragon Skin items...), then I'll Ok them, then we can post them in a Rogue's thread, and THEN I can start setting you all up for Deat..er, FUN!!! *




Didn't you see Alyssa?  I posted her way back.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

ACK!! I missed her, Kitana, I'm sorry!

Jemal, are you done with armor mods?Pick a name...

Kitana..Er...2 Rapiers (what a silly and unwieldy concept  ). Remember, they are both medium weapons, thus you will be -4/-4, as per pg 125 PH. Still want the second one?
Perhaps a dagger instead...?

OK, I will wait until I see a final version from Jemal (armor and name), then begin. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2003)

I think Jemal should call his character Sir Undecided or Squire Klueless.
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *ACK!! I missed her, Kitana, I'm sorry!
> 
> Jemal, are you done with armor mods?Pick a name...
> 
> ...




hmm ok a dagger sounds good


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

hmmm.. name..

[SIZE="+10"]BOB!!!!!![/SIZE]

Yeah.. The Fighter Named Bob...

Squire Bob.
And if I eventually Get knighted... Sir Robert.

whadya think? (Oh,and I allready have my character posted back there somewhere)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL I like Bob =)

BTW I think I will go ahead and  keep my double rapiers.  It definitely will look interesting and probably provoke some humor.

=)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2003)

Er...you could go double short swords...and still get your -2/-2 instead of the -4/-4.
But, if you want the negs....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Er...you could go double short swords...and still get your -2/-2 instead of the -4/-4.
> But, if you want the negs.... *




Well the problem is that I want to go for the zorro sort of look, with the twin thin rapiers for dexterity.  Short swords would look well, dopey.

Got any ideas for that?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2003)

Has been sick, sorry...

Zorro eh...well I don't recall him using 2 Rapiers...except maybe in a scene here or there for daring TV/Movie show-off mode.
I would think he was a sword /dagger/poinard man.

Anyone have stats on a Poignair/Parrying Dagger? Ill look through my sources in a moment...

Zorro in the middle of Jabberwocky... 
Hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Zorro in the middle of Jabberwocky...
> Hehe. *





hehe oh yeah ;p

well you said to be silly....


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

I created a Rogue's Gallery for the game.

Here's a bit of background.

You all hail from 'The Kingdom', which is equivalent to England Circa 1300 or so.
The Kingdom is infested with all sorts of unfriendly creatures, from Goblin tribes living in dark woods to Trolls under bridges and Ogres that steal and eat children. Witches inhabit Fens, and Werwolves plague Villages in the Wildlands surrounding your home 'Brokyn Castle'.
Faeries and other beings of all sorts exist, though an Elf or a Dwarf is hardly going to belly up to the bar and order a beer, as these Folk have learned long ago that Humans have a nasty habit of killing anything or anyone that shows the slightest bit of superiority at anything at all.
God forbid a Dwarf should know how to Mine, or an Elf be able to write a Sonnet that makes Wilhelm Shakenspear look daft.

And then there are Dragons, or Dragon, I should say.
Tales of this Beast have abounded for centuries, with every manner of story and description recounting the Deeds of said Dragon.
Unfortunately, most have fallen far short of the true Destruction that The Dragon causes whenever he awakens from his slumber (which, if Tales be told, is once every century or so, as he likes to have a Spot of Tea and a Maiden or twelve for Breakfast before raizing a town or two and catching some more shuteye...and there lies the crux of the Problem.
The Dragon demands a Maiden a month for an entire Year and it is 11 months into the schedule.
The last Maiden is the King's own daughter, Jehzabelle, a gorgeous creature of unparalleled Beauty...which is the problem.
Let us just say that Jehzabelle isn't exactly a Maiden, per se...
Well, truth be told, she is a bit of a Strumpet, bedding pretty much any lad who happens to make it to her Tower Chamber (she keeps a rope ladder handy to make sure that she has plenty of visitors. yep, The Princess has had just about every man in the Castle, her father a rare exception), as well as a few of the girls as well...
Right, back to the problem. See, the Dragon is a creature of Habit, and he ALWAYS demands the King's Daughter as his last Treat before retiring to slumber, it's just what he does, but they must be MAIDENS, which Jehazebelle is most certainly not...
So, the King has drafted, er, I mean Quested four Brave Heroes to go forth and slay the Dragon as he waits in his Cave on the other side of the Wildlands, across the expanse of The Kingdom, in hopes of catching him unawares (Good Luck).
Picked are Sir Morris the White, Knight Champion of The Realm, who has killed near a hundred Trolls.
Sir Beuregard the Red, undefeated Knight of near two hundred Battles, Argath the Wizard, Lord of all things Arcane, Master of Demons and Seer of All Things Unseen.
Delgar the Unseen, who was a pretty Stealthy Rogue until he met Argath<1>. 
Right, the problem is that these Four Mighty Heroes are WAY MORE INTELLIGENT than the King, and they seemed to have been called away to SOMETHING REALLLY IMPORTANT <2> right as The Quest was to begin...
And so, into a Hornet's Nest of Woes walked four OTHER Heroes,not quite as Mighty (But hey, what do you expect from the second string, Ok, the third string, as the second string are smarter than the King as well, and they all suddenly took up life in a Monestary), but they will do.



<1>Argath,who has the really annoying Habit of proclaiming himself 'Master ' of poor Delgar right as he is about to do something really Dodgy.

<2>Anything that will keep them FAR from The Dragon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.

--  Uriel, I don't know if I have time to start this game.  Life's just getting a bit crazy right about now.  Can you delay me until I have time to devote to this game properly?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm having the same troubles!  All I do is study and drive. i hardly even sleep right now. Percy will have to wait for a bit.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, delaying the game is OK by me. I did post it in the playing thread, but let's say that we delay for a bit. As is, my comp is a Dinosaur, and it takes something like 2 hrs just to post in all of my games...I Am getting a new Comp (3,000 saved up  ) in the next week or so, and I should be able to post more effectively.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

UM, I thought BOB was finished, but the IC thread specifically asked for people, and My name wasn't on there... Am I still in or what?  Is something not done on Squire Bob?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

N/M.  Either I missed it or you've edited it since last I saw, b/c now I see my name there.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *N/M.  Either I missed it or you've edited it since last I saw, b/c now I see my name there. *




*pats Jemal's hair soothingly*

aww...getting senile already? lol no it wasn't there originally


----------



## Uriel (Feb 24, 2003)

I hade mistakenly put the wrong name on the Title, Jemal, apologies.
Well, we shall postpone then, until all can play, as I want this one to move fast.
No biggie.

Hmm...what to run instead, the Dispossessed Dwarfs trying to take back their Ancestral City or the 'Lackeys of an Evil Warlord' Savage Species game...Hmm, indeed.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

hmm.. lackies of EVIL warlord you say.....
*smack* stop that Jemal, you not allowed to join any more games.
awww.... but but..
NO!
please?
Well...
PRETTY PRETTY PLEEEEASE?
We'll see.
Yeaa!!
Hey I didn't say yes!
OH I know, just happpy.
Oh go sit on it, you little preppy pissant.
grrr..


Anyways, sorry to bother you with my incessant self-arguments.  I'm trying to restrain myself, but it's getting harder.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 24, 2003)

Well Jemal...it would'nt be JOINING another game, but rather REPLACING the Quest f/t Lady for a bit...think of it as a Placeholder game, IF I run it. 
Oh, and hurry up and kill my character in the Arena, I've been waiting several days to Die, it seems...Corlon prancing around in Drag...er. He wouldn't have lasted very long against a Black Dragon. Maybe my Bola can 'Trip' the Dragon's wings, which are it's legs/locomotion as a flyer, after all...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

So when will we know IF you're deciding to start the placeholder game?  Will you post about it here, or new thread?

NOW, for a little... !hijack!
And as to the Arena.. I really shouldn't be telling you this, but if you can survive to get ONE more shot of, you'll win.. The dragon (I REALLY don't know WHY I'm telling you this) has 2 hit points left.  Just think about it, if you'ld done ANY more damage earlier he'ld be dead right now.  Heck, when I saw that last crit, I was like.. 'Sh*t is it dead?  *counting damage* whew that was close.'
I'm against Disposable Dragons, so always want them to reap maximum possible carnage.. You may win, though... if you can dodge its ranged attacks long enough to hit it.

EDIT: Damit, I just realized you've got about a 65% chance to pull off your Bola Air-Trip tactic, which would cause it to plummet 80 feet, taking minimum 8 damage.. grrr...


----------

